# Hood deflector



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

My new hood deflector is here, GM part # 19260728:








Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Not bad! Can't even tell it's there


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes you barely notice it. It has a self adhesive tape on it, you need to clean the hood edge throughly with alcohol so the thing will stick and stay strong.
Next job would be 4 mud guards.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

